# corpus cristi/Padre beach driving



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Thinkin about takin the awd murano to the corpus cristi Padres isle beach soon... any tips or tricks to be recommended for driving in sand ? 
Do I need my awd on/activated or no? 
Should I get a tow strap just Incase I need to be pulled out?


----------

